# Drove on Monday and saw usual 20% UberX Fee... today, it was 25% ???



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Drove a few rides earlier in the week and all was normal on my pay statement: 20% UberX Fee.
Went out tonight and did a few rides: 2 cancellations of $5 ea and a decent trip... all three were subject to a 25% fee. 

Not happy.

I wrote to support - can't wait to see how many emails it takes to get this corrected.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*A little chat with an Uber CSR: *
_Follow-up on the topic I reported_

[Note: I didn't even know there was a 'CHAT' feature available through the driver dashboard... cool!]

Uber Driver:
I have been a partner for more than a year...
but, after I added an additional vehicle to my account, Uber is now deducting 25% on UberX rides...
even though rides earlier this same week we're at 20%.
Please get this corrected and adjust the earnings from earlier today to reflect the correct 20% fee.

CSR:
Sorry to hear about that
Let me check on the details of this concern.
I'd be happy to help.
Please give me 1-2 minutes to check your account. Okay?

Uber Driver:
Yes, thx

CSR:
If I may ask, may I know when you requested for the cleaning fee?

Uber Driver:
What? Wrong partner...
I never requested a cleaning fee.

CSR: Sorry about that.
CSR: I have sent it to the wrong chat box.
CSR: Really sorry about it.

Uber Driver:
Hehe... no problem... I do that all the time.

CSR:
Thanks!
[a few minutes later]
I see here that everything is actually okay.
But to make sure, may I know the dates that this change has affected you?

Uber Driver:
Just today... look at my last 3 trips.

CSR:
Okay. I'm on it now.

Driver:
I have 2 vehicles on the account...
please be sure they are both set to 20% for X.

CSR:
Understood.
I'm verifying the details now.
Thank you for patiently waiting.
I have a double check this matter.
*I see here that as of 9/28/2015 a new rate is being implemented to all partners under uberX in your city that would be 25% from 20%. 
Actually this change was communicated to all partners through email informing them about the change.
Really sorry about this.*

Uber Driver:
*No... 
that rate is for all NEW drivers ONLY.*

Uber CSR:
I'm checking on that now.

Uber Driver:
Look at my trips from earlier this week and you'll see they are 20%

Uber CSR:
*I see that you actually correct about the 25% to all new partners only.
I can also see here that there is really a change on your trips fee*.
What I will do is I will be routing this over to a group of specialist so that they can investigate on this matter and make the necessary adjustments on the trips that you have made.
Would that be okay?

Uber Driver:
Yes...
can you please email me a transcript of this chat.

Uber CSR:
Sure. I'll be sending it to you once we're done.

Uber Driver:
Thanks.

_--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A few hours later I received a phone call from an "Advanced Partner Support" rep - went to voice mail since I was on an Uber rider... but he did follow-up with an email:_
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------_

Greetings!

Thank you for writing in! My name is x-x-x-x-x-x- with Advanced Partner Support and your ticket was just forwarded to me. I am more than happy to assist you.

To begin, I would like to apologize for the delay in our response and any inconvenience this may have caused you. We are constantly working on improving the relationship with our partners and appreciate your continued support. Moving forward, I hope to provide you with high quality partner support.

I wanted to follow up on your concerns from the request you sent over our way! I just reached out to chat with you personally and left you a voicemail regarding this issue. I just wanted to confirm that i have updated your vehicle classification to regular UberX. Moving forward, you will only be assessed the 20% Uber fee rather than the 25% Uber fee. Please excuse the mistake!

In addition, I have added a miscellaneous payment of $3.37 to your partner account. This represents the difference in pay that you would have received from your 10/10/15 trips had you been assessed a 20% fee. Here

1. $5.00 x .25 = ($1.25) [cancellation fee]
5.00 x .20 = ($1.00)
*The difference is $0.25*

2. $13.44 x .25 = (3.36)
13.44 x .20 = (2.69)
*The difference is $0.67*

3. $5.00 x .25 = (1.25) [cancellation fee]
5.00 x .20 = ($1.00)
*The difference is $0.25*

4. $18.15 x .25 = (4.54) 
$18.15 x .20 = (3.63) 
*The difference is $0.91*

5. $25.75 x .25 = (6.44) 
$25.75 x .20 = (5.15) 
*The difference is $1.29*
The total is *$3.37*
At the very least, I hope that this brightens your day! If you need me to clarify anything further or have any additional questions feel free to follow up with me directly.

Warmest regards,
x-x-x-x-x-x-x
Uber Support
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------_
A couple of (real-time!) email exchanges ensued where I thanked him for taking care of the situation and he checked a couple of other things on my account - like making sure that both my vehicles were set as 'grandfathered' under the 20% Nov 2014 fee schedule and stuff like that. Obviously, it's not the $3.37 that I cared about - it was what would have been the impact of a 5% reduction over time. That 5% would have cost me about $70/wk in earnings - and over $3,500/year. While the screw-up should never have happened, I was very happy with how professionally and QUICKLY it was handled by the CSRs. So, I'll say it again: I Love My CSRs!
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------_

*The moral of the story is:*
_Check Everything - 
And be both persistent and very polite & professional when communicating with CSRs.
They WILL do everything they can to help you within policy - 
even if it takes a bit for them to get a handle on your situation and get it sorted out._


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

glados - you can't 'like' or comment on my posts until you answer the direct question I asked you weeks and weeks ago:
Are you an employee or contractor of Uber or any party representing Uber's interests?


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

they did the same thing thing to me a few weeks ago. My suggestion is check your statement and make sure they are only taking 20%. It's serious bullshit but kUber as a company is serious bullshit. I'm still waiting to refund all the 5% on every ride at 25% .... but honestly I'm not holding my breath it's just gone. They pretty much robbed me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

331303 said:


> they did the same thing thing to me a few weeks ago. My suggestion is check your statement and make sure they are only taking 20%. It's serious bullshit but kUber as a company is serious bullshit. I'm still waiting to refund all the 5% on every ride at 25% .... but honestly I'm not holding my breath it's just gone. They pretty much robbed me.


It shouldn't just be 'gone'... as you can see from my posts, I was able to get a CSR to escalate the issue and get it corrected.


----------



## El Pato (Aug 20, 2015)

where is this chat feature in the app?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

El Pato said:


> where is this chat feature in the app?


>>>> [Note: I didn't even know there was a 'CHAT' feature available through the driver dashboard... cool!]

Help section of your dashboard - available when you use a computer to login in as a driver. Likely not available through a mobile app.


----------



## El Pato (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't seem to have that option in my dashboard.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

El Pato said:


> I don't seem to have that option in my dashboard.


Click on TRIPS (and then click on [more] )


----------



## El Pato (Aug 20, 2015)

Mine just ends at iOS 9 Problems


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe it's not available in SoCal?
Can other SoCal drivers take a look and (via desktop browser) and confirm?


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Drove a few rides earlier in the week and all was normal on my pay statement: 20% UberX Fee.
> Went out tonight and did a few rides: 2 cancellations of $5 ea and a decent trip... all three were subject to a 25% fee.
> 
> Not happy.
> ...


Thanks for the transcript Michael, I did get an email or text stating about new partners but i cant seem to find it. I personally started before the cut off date. I send email to support to fix it and will wait to see if i get your results. is it possible you forward me the email you got, edited of anything personal.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> Thanks for the transcript Michael, I did get an email or text stating about new partners but i cant seem to find it. I personally started before the cut off date. I send email to support to fix it and will wait to see if i get your results. is it possible you forward me the email you got, edited of anything personal.


Sorry - I can't find anythng in my eamils - and haven't found it here, yet (using the SEARCH) - but I know it's posted on here somewhere!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Drove a few rides earlier in the week and all was normal on my pay statement: 20% UberX Fee.
> Went out tonight and did a few rides: 2 cancellations of $5 ea and a decent trip... all three were subject to a 25% fee.
> 
> Not happy.
> ...


Whaaat ?? UBER would not stiff it's drivers ......right?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Whaaat ?? UBER would not stiff it's drivers ......right?


I have to say, I have never been 'stiffed' by Uber on pay.
Yes, their have been occasional issues with a fare calculation or some other programming 'glitch' that has required me to write in and get something corrected - but I have always been able to get it corrected - and usually very quickly. Hell, this week Uber even paid me a day early!


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Drove a few rides earlier in the week and all was normal on my pay statement: 20% UberX Fee.
> Went out tonight and did a few rides: 2 cancellations of $5 ea and a decent trip... all three were subject to a 25% fee.
> 
> Not happy.
> ...


Looks like I will be grandfathered in for the lower fee. The gentleman that helped me was determined to find the memo sent out to the NJ drivers regarding the cut off dates for new partners to pay higher fees. He actually called me on the phone to discuss the findings. At first look I was doomed, but through further diligence he was able to find the light. Thanks Micheal, as your post, transcript, and success kept me in it.


----------

